# Q's on goldfish eggs



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

I keep my tank at a constant temp. i am wondering then will my females grow eggs inside even though i don't replicate spawning conditions? and if they do produce eggs will they lay them or will the just stay stuck inside and maybe fester or something?

--Angel


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They'll have eggs, but they might not ripen. It shouldn't be a problem, though.


----------

